# Homemade UV Killer



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

ennybuddy tried makin this stuff??? Looks like water, corn starch w/yellow clothing or food dye innit to produce the "yellah" effect. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe just wash in a detergent that does not contain any UV brighteners or fragrance.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Appreciate the thought, but most camo comes WITH UV brighteners in them ....sadly enuff....from the factory!!!! To eliminate scent and the uv is the total goal. I've used atskos products and the4y work...but at 17 bucks a throw for uv kill, I am gonna try mixing my own. Iffit works....I'll post......IF anyone is interested!


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

X2..Once you wash anything the first time any uv brighteners that are added to the camo by manufacturer will be washed out. There is an entire list somewhere here on AT of nonscented laundry detergent without optical brighteners or dyes..Seems like a waste of time to be making up a batch of this..


ChasePhase said:


> Maybe just wash in a detergent that does not contain any UV brighteners or fragrance.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Washing clothes with laundry detergents with no optical brighteners will have zero effect on clothes that have UV inks in them. Unless you eliminate all of the inks, the UV portion will be left behind.

David


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

I wash my hunting clothes with Tide Free and have stalked up to within 10' of several deer on different occasions. I think that will work good enough for me.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

To the op please do your research before you start talking about things you do not know about...Make gallons and gallons of your "uv killer" if it makes you happy..You have to expect negative reactions when you post here, not just everyone saying "wow great idea"...imho it is a waste of time and serves no purpose..once again AT is for opinions, not just facts..


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

X2, the part about yellow food coloring was funny. there is no dyes in uv killer


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

beauhunner said:


> X2, the part about yellow food coloring was funny. there is no dyes in uv killer[/QUOTE
> Actually there is a dye in the atsko stuff, and yes, it seems to be a yellow dye. I found out from a dye user(a tee shirt shop owner who makes his own) that yellow dye does mask UV!!! I am just trying to make my own. If you think UV killer does not work then stick your clothing for hunting under a black light! I think it does, as I have seen more deer and a lot closer with the uv killer than w/out. I am just trying to save money, and also share with people who do likewise. I am also chemically sensitive, which means I can smell the difference between so-called unscented detergent and FRAGRANCE_FREE detergent. In unscented detergent, manufactureres are allowed by law to rename the fragrance as a masking agent, and add it in at less volume to their formula. And yes, that is a fact. In short, ther does not appear to be anyone who is interested. So, if I find out, that'll be my happy little savings.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Experiment and make all you want. Dont let the negative folks here hold ya back. Ya just might come up with something useful. This is a diy thread afterall.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

I'd be curious to hear if you make an equivalent UV killer.

David

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any actual studies on this rather than just opinion and speculation?

Tautog, how will you test to see if it works?


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

He has special contact lenses he wears which he designed and built that allow him to look at the clothing to determine that the uv rays are all gone...


----------



## waterfowlah (Apr 4, 2008)

Tool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> He has special contact lenses he wears which he designed and built that allow him to look at the clothing to determine that the uv rays are all gone...


All you need to do is check out your hunting clothes under a blacklight. You'll be able to tell if they have UV brighteners on them. Atsko's UV Killer is a great product, along with their Sport Wash laundry detergent. I treat all my clothes, my packs, everything with UV Killer but that can get expensive. Please let us know how it works. 

To all the Naysayers: If you put in lots of time and effort to tune your bows and arrows, why not put in as much effort on your clothes and other gear? It all contributes to a successful hunt.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

So has anyone examined their camo by blacklight before and after washing with various detergents and reported the results?


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would also be interested in what you come up with. As Rhino said the black light should tell the before after effects of what you try. Thanks for posting this and trying.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> He has special contact lenses he wears which he designed and built that allow him to look at the clothing to determine that the uv rays are all gone...


It's comments like this that make you sound like you have zero intelligence. A simple black light will tell you if there are are UV brighteners or inks showing.

David


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

David it's a joke. Relax.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I've used a blacklight to check out my camo before and after treatment with UV Killer. Some camo comes without UV brighteners, and these don't need the treatment, but you never know until you check it under a light. For example, last year I bought a Mossy Oak Brush shirt. Some of the browns seemed to glow a bright red under a blacklight. Hit it with UV Killer, and the red glow was much more muted. My wife later washed that shirt with the regular laundry, and it glowed again--not as bright as when new, but more brighter than after I had UV Killed it. 

Once you treat an item with UV Killer, as long as the detergent you use doesn't have UV brighteners, it won't need to be re-treated for a long time. That's why I love Sport Wash....no scent, no UV brighteners. I've also used HS Scent-a-way laundry detergent, and Wildlife Research Ctr Scent Killer clothing wash, as they are also without UV brighteners. Most commerical detergents like Tide, even if they are "scent-free" are still gonna have the UV brighteners because it makes colors brighter and clothes look cleaner.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

thanks for the support guys, it is appreciated, and yes---I will report back. Yep. I use a blacklight to test for UV already. The so-called dye free detergents have RENAMED their brighteners as "Fluorescing Whitening Agents" or some such, and one needs to be really acreful. I have found ONE detergent besides atsko that really cleans well and is fragrance free----and that is Seventh Generation Baby Fromula. ECOS is worthless, as they add lavender to ALL their soaps. Ivory has a fragrance added. And just try the blacklight on your washer and dryer insides in the DARK!!!!! The residue from your dryer(fragrance and UV) gets all over your treated clothing, so if you want to really do this I found I had to go all out and no longer buy anything which contained fragrance(due to my health) and UV brightener(for my hunting).I hope to begin formulations and testing this month. I WILL get back to this thread. ps....childhood asthma and respiratory disease has grown at the exact same rate as profits (and use) of the fragrance industry's products.I had the research at home but have misplaced it. The CDC has the rates of illness and the fragrance industry is all too happy to invite investment dollars, so they keep available records.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Dead Down Wind makes a laundry detergent with UV killer in it. Still nice to have the spray stuff for boots, packs, etc.


----------



## nockone (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have a black light, but I won't hunt without being fully covered by U-V-Killer. 

My dad discovered this stuff after he was on stand, didn't move a muscle, had good backdrop coverage, in the recessed corner of a field, when a doe stepped out on the field edge at twilight, turned 90 degrees on a dime, looked straight up at him from 50yds away, and blew the alarm and took off. He concluded it had to be something with his clothing, since he didn't move, had great concealment, and the wind was in his favor. Started using UV Killer and has never had another incident remotely similar to that scenario. 

I've been using it for almost a decade now and I haven't had a single deer peg me in the stand. I'm 100% convinced of the merits of this product. 

It's a shame more people haven't figured this out - it's given me so much more confidence on stand that I will not be pegged (along with good stand placement of course). Actually, I don't mind - the more deer that peg the disbelievers, the more chances for me. 

Please let us know if you hit on a successful formula.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

If this is indeed true why would quality hunting clothing companies put uv brighteners in their clothes or use materials that contain it. Makes zero sense to me. Inexpensive stuff maybe but I doubt higher priced gear would come with uv in it knowing game can possibly detect it


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

From field and stream article:
Exactly how well deer see UV light is debatable. Clothing can contain UV brighteners, additives incorporated in some fabrics and detergents that supposedly make the clothes appear brighter. According to one theory, such clothing makes hunters glow in the dark to a deer's eyes. A company that made a UV-killing detergent attempted to prove this with a video showing hunters wandering around after dark, wearing either UV-brightened or non-UV camouflage. Under a black light the former glowed, whereas the latter almost disappeared. 

There are problems with this so-called evidence. Video cameras and human eyes don't see the way deer do, and hunters don't hunt at night under black lights. 

For years most hunters I know (including me) unwittingly wore UV-brightened fabric. We never spooked deer unless we did something stupid, like move. From this empirical evidence, I'll go out on a limb and say that a deer's UV sensitivity is pretty low. If you're the type that leaves nothing to chance, go ahead and buy UV-free clothing and detergents, but I wouldn't bet the hunting season on them.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is link for entire article http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2003/06/what-deer-see


----------



## nockone (Oct 16, 2009)

Hate to point it out to those living blissfully in ignorance, but a large-scale camo clothing company's job is to catch hunters, not deer. If the camo looks better to the HUMAN in the store then all the better for them. You're right, some of the high-end stuff is made specifically without these brighteners. But these are typically boutique dealers and don't have to fight too hard for market share - they sell more on the design merits than the visual appeal (in the majority of cases). 

From <http://www.atsko.com/articles/hunting/how-game-animals-see-smell.html>
"We can simplify the effects of variations in ambient light by simply assuming that, for the sake of a discussion about the effect of UV brighteners, we are talking about a time and place where Ultraviolet light is a high percentage of available light. In direct sun at high noon the longer wavelengths overwhelm our visual system completely and we see no effect from UV brighteners. As we move to dusk, dawn, deep overcast, or shade the absolute amount of UV and short blue light decreases, but the percentage share of total light contributed by UV increases greatly. We therefore confine discussion of UV brighteners to times and places where their effect is significant. {reference the timing 'twilight' in my previous post}

The garment's color and other optical characteristics are also significant. Ignoring most variations again allows us to focus on the effects of UV brighteners. It should be noted, humans are very insensitive to UV and short blue wavelengths so the effects can only be observed (if at all) on white or light colored garments, unless a UV light source is used to enhance the effect. The deer, however, see these effects on almost any color. The background is also significant. Cones and Rods are classed by their wavelength of maximum sensitivity. Deer have cones sensitive to short (blue & UV) wavelengths and middle (green & yellow) wavelengths and no cones for long (red) wavelengths. Human cones are mostly long (red) wavelengths. We also have a good percentage of medium (green & yellow) wavelength cones, but fewer than 10% of our cones are the short (blue & UV) variety. The sensitivity of our few blue cones is further suppressed by our UV filter. At low light our disadvantage in the short wavelengths is even greater because we have so few rods. Deer are simply able to see short wavelengths better than humans in all conditions."

Good luck this season.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a small black light powered by 4 aa batteries that I take with me when I go to buy new camo. I also am waiting for a good time (after season) to dye some of my "uv bright" camo with a grey dye as a DIY experiment. Hopefully this knocks down the white spots in the camo patterns that glow the brightest under the light. You would be surprised at what glows bright as far as your clothes go. I've found that most of this new realistic screen print type camo done on white cotton backgrounds glow the worst when the fabric is stretched because the white cotton glows through. FWIW, it seems that Scent Lok clothing has the least amount of glow to it; and surprisingly, even that new Vertigo pattern that has an extreme amount of white/grey in it doesn't glow.


----------



## Spywell (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the topic of how well deer see UV light is debatable, there exists enough evidence to say that deer can see UV and enough evidence to say that deer can see it but not well enough to matter.

Personally I am going to leave you all with your UV stuff, I have had deer walk up within 5ft of me and not notice me, I am sure my camo stands out like a sore thumb to the UV spectrum. So in my experience it doesn't matter at all and debating the contrary is pure ignorance. Have fun dying/fading your camo or spending bucks on expensive products I understand how easy it's to fall into some marketing scheme.

IMO deer have worse eyes than we do, I think they only pick out movement better and that's it. I bet if I sat in my tree stand with a white, red, and blue, UV bomb batman blanket the deer wouldn't even care.


----------



## nockone (Oct 16, 2009)

Try it. Let us know...


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

All Free and clear... Best detergent for hunting.... no Frangrance no UV brighteners, and one third the cost of hunting SUCKER detergent...


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

yoda4x4 said:


> It's comments like this that make you sound like you have zero intelligence. A simple black light will tell you if there are are UV brighteners or inks showing.
> 
> David


Think about this one. Since there are uv brightners in all 99% of the clothing, lets start working on a scope that will pick up uv like a deer's eye. We could sell this to our military so at night they could see the enemy. Wow then we would all be rich.


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> If this is indeed true why would quality hunting clothing companies put uv brighteners in their clothes or use materials that contain it. Makes zero sense to me. Inexpensive stuff maybe but I doubt higher priced gear would come with uv in it knowing game can possibly detect it


There are over 300 different brightners used for different colors. The brightners are used to give clothing a better appearance to humans. 90% of the hunting population either did not know or believe that deer can see it. That percentage bought what looked best and was advertized most. Todays camo is just a fashion statement. Its the best pattern every year.
I too was looking to develop my own uv killer. I happen to be fortunate enough to know 3 chemist and put the challenge to them. I'm still not rich even with their help. The indians did it best dirt and a loin cloth.


----------



## JCfarms (Sep 13, 2009)

Tautog Rich said:


> beauhunner said:
> 
> 
> > X2, the part about yellow food coloring was funny. there is no dyes in uv killer[/QUOTE
> > Actually there is a dye in the atsko stuff, and yes, it seems to be a yellow dye. I found out from a dye user(a tee shirt shop owner who makes his own) that yellow dye does mask UV!!! I am just trying to make my own. If you think UV killer does not work then stick your clothing for hunting under a black light! I think it does, as I have seen more deer and a lot closer with the uv killer than w/out. I am just trying to save money, and also share with people who do likewise. I am also chemically sensitive, which means I can smell the difference between so-called unscented detergent and FRAGRANCE_FREE detergent. In unscented detergent, manufactureres are allowed by law to rename the fragrance as a masking agent, and add it in at less volume to their formula. And yes, that is a fact. In short, ther does not appear to be anyone who is interested. So, if I find out, that'll be my happy little savings.


----------



## JCfarms (Sep 13, 2009)

I am interested in whatever you come up with! I know Deer have a different Rod and Cone count in their eyes and can see you glowing like a blue blob at night!


----------



## nockone (Oct 16, 2009)

decalman said:


> Think about this one. Since there are uv brightners in all 99% of the clothing, lets start working on a scope that will pick up uv like a deer's eye. We could sell this to our military so at night they could see the enemy. Wow then we would all be rich.


You need UV light to be able to SEE UV light reflecting off clothing - not much of that at night...

That's why night vision goggles utilize highly sensitive photoreactive materials. It's much more effective to amplify very low light levels in all wavelength spectrums - UV or other.

Again, quoting the scientific explanation for why this effect is potentially significant to hunters: "In direct sun at high noon the longer wavelengths overwhelm our visual system completely and we see no effect from UV brighteners. As we move to dusk, dawn, deep overcast, or shade the absolute amount of UV and short blue light decreases, but the percentage share of total light contributed by UV increases greatly." - <http://www.atsko.com/articles/hunting/how-game-animals-see-smell.html>


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the exact reason I believe the only solution is to bow hunt naked...Definately solves the UV issue, but man the metal treestand is a tad chilling first thing in the AM! :wink:


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

When your dangly parts freeze to the seat... oohh


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

ched said:


> All Free and clear... Best detergent for hunting.... no Frangrance no UV brighteners, and one third the cost of hunting SUCKER detergent...


The so-called "free Trade Secrecy Act" allows manufacturers to claim something is fragrance free as long as they re-name the fragrance as A "MASKING AGENT." ALL detergent is also petroleum based, that is, they use a petroleum base instead of palnt or animal fats to make the soap. Manufacturers are also allowed under the FTSA to also rename Brightening dyes as "Fluorescing Whitening Agents" and therefore they can then call their product "Dye Free." It is legal LYING fostered under the FTSA. (Can you say some congressmammal was paid off?)


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i believe the deer can see clothing with uv brighteners.

and just to illustrate i found 2 pics my trailcam took of me one day (before i realized my girlfriend had washed my bibs and gloves in regular detergent) 

the first pic is in full daylight when i was walking in,nothing noticeable.

second pic is when i left after dark on the same day,except for the mud on my knees the bibs and gloves light up so bright in the trailcam ir flash that they appear solid white (while they are in fact camo)

both pics are from the same day wearing all the same clothes. 

i have noticed the deer picked me off very easily until i saw the pics and treated with uv killer. 

id be very interested in being able to make it myself at home.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

I just look at whatever detergent I'm using using a black/uv light if it glows I don't use it


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Pour some detergent in the cap shine a black light on it. Tide free glows like crazy. Most detergents do unless they say " NO UV DYES"


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Watch out for "optical brighteners"


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> To the op please do your research before you start talking about things you do not know about...Make gallons and gallons of your "uv killer" if it makes you happy..You have to expect negative reactions when you post here, not just everyone saying "wow great idea"...imho it is a waste of time and serves no purpose..once again AT is for opinions, not just facts..


what a dik


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

if i could only look threw a deers eyes for 1 hour.......eyed be in the one percent


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Detergents MUST be phosphate free to give you a "no uv" brightner effect. 
I did a test a few years back with a black light and several detergents. Arm&hammer (perfume and dye free) did not cause my duds to GLOW. but I did not even try to test other detergents as I know for a fact they they cause Glow. I also use the Sportswash 90% of the time. Now I use dead down wind stuff. 

I tested my camos with a black light. some glowed like mad when new but after wash in Sportsash they did not glow nearly as much then sprayed with UV killer, and killed the glow.

ANY detergent with Barium Sulfate in it will cause a glow. Barium Sulfate is used in paint as a UV brightener and is a component on those waterfowl decoy paints to get em to Glow to the birds.

Most of use have a video cam right?? So,,, test your duds. Get that thing out, turn that sucker on "night shot" and take a look thru the cam at your camo's YOU'LL BE SHOCKED how much most of them glow.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i would also like to know if you or anyone else comes up with a homebrew uv killer. just about every deer that has come by me looked up this year so they must be seeing me "glow"


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes it worked. Use a small amount of the yellow rit dye, along w a pinch of the red. Try a little on a white cloth so you can do a before and after w/a black lite. Use just enuff to take the glo out, then do the same w/your hunting clothes. Warning: The dye and the fixative turned out to have a slight fragrance. After treating them, air the clothing out, then wash in a good scent killing detergent, and do a final air out. You should then be ready. Second warning: If you are using a regular detergent in the off season your washer & dryer are contaminated with uv and fragrance. They will need bleached and "yellowed using spare white towels just for that purpose. Once done use 7th generation laundry soap(fragrance free version) for usual washing of clothes and never use a dryer sheet again. You should then be set for the future. This allhelps if your wife/girlfriend can stand not to smell like, well, ahem....fragrances.


----------



## dangutting (Jul 10, 2008)

Since this topic was active there has been a new develpoment. A BEHAVIORAUL study was just published showing that deer really do see and act upon UV light that humans cannot see. You can learn about the new research at U-V-Killer's website.
So whether you make it yourself , or buy it from them or believe DDW without testing with a UV light, you better believe it's true.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Game cameras use infrared light rather than UV light.


----------



## Bestinfo (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh say can she see? Deer research has eye for does
BY RALPH LOOS EDITOR
Posted on November 13, 2014
Edwardsville, Ill. — Passing his time in a lonely treestand, it’s somewhat common strategy for a hunter to pretend he’s a deer.

Think like a deer.

Hear like a deer.

Smell like a deer.

And now a new opportunity – just in time for the upcoming shotgun season – provides a hunter with instructions allowing him to take his interactive approach one giant step farther.

To see like a deer.

“Squint your eyes until they are blurry and hold it there,” advises Dr. Bradley Cohen, a wildlife biologist studying the vision of white-tailed deer. “That’s what a deer sees. Everything is blurry and in the same focus.”

While research of deer eyesight is hardly new, Cohen and his colleagues at the Deer Lab at the University of Georgia have spent years trying to take things a step farther, themselves. So far, they’ve come to a handful of conclusions that may aid hunters looking to avoid detection in the woods.

“We find that deer see blue really, well,” Cohen noted, according to a summary of the study. “They see blue almost 20 times better than us, into the ultra-violet spectrum. It turns out that if you measure the light available at sunrise and sunset, it’s blue and UVs that are most prevalent.”

Note to hunters: take it easy on blue hues in the hunting wardrobe. But what about a hunter’s favorite color: camouflage?

“Because of the way deer see, depth in camo patterns really doesn’t matter,” Cohen said. “Deer cannot distinguish minute detail, everything looks like a blob.”

According to the ongoing research, which has been published in various forms across the science and hunting world, parts of common camo, especially the grey parts creating the depth, are reflecting blue light, or UV light.

“Camo is made to be attractive to us. To do that it often needs grays and subtleties, but the deer sees those as blue and can see them better,” the research noted. “Certain camo patterns reflect this spectrum differently.”

In the past, researchers studied the eyes of deer and were able to identify pigments that were proven to respond to colors of light. The eye workings were then compared to the working of the human eye. Previous studies by the Deer Lab revealed that deer are dichromats – meaning they perceive color through two difference cone photopigments, versus the normal human ability to perceive color through three.

“The third cone that humans have that deer lack is a long-wavelength-sensitive cone,” the research explained. “When humans lack this cone completely it is a color-blind condition called protanopia. Based on these studies, we expect deer to see color similar to humans with protanopic red-green colorblindness.”

Deer vision research is obviously nothing new, Cohen admitted, also conceding that the white-tailed deer is the most commonly studied animal on earth, “but there have been few extensive behavioral studies on how deer perceive their world.”

That is, how deer see hunters – and everything else.

Before the latest dance into the deer science world, the Deer Lab team, led by Dr. Karl Miller, drew up a plan to study the animal’s vision and ability to see different wavelengths of light. The team would train deer, so they could use conditioned stimuli to get results that would allow them to make comparisons. It was decided that the deer must all be female, because bucks are unpredictable, most notably during the rutting season.
So seven does were trained to associate light with a reward. Because food and water are an animal’s biggest motivating factors – not counting sex – the team chose food as the reward.

Some findings so far:

The same amount of light is available to us that is available to deer at dawn and dusk, but they perceive the blues and UVs better, so they can see better then we can. Deer move primarily at these times, so having better sight to avoid predators seems natural.
A deer’s vision is based mostly on movement. Most of their perception is based on determining a stationary object versus a moving object.
Deer see everything in equal focus, and it’s across 310 degrees of their head.
Perhaps the most important finding for hunters in the deer vision study involves a task many men – and women – find daunting, though necessary.
Laundry.

“Camouflage clothing worn by hunters should not be washed with laundry detergents containing brightening agents,” Cohen said. “These agents absorb light in the ultraviolet region of the spectrum and re-emit light in the blue region, thus increasing the intensity of short-wavelength light, which may be perceived by deer against an otherwise darker background.”.


----------

